# Crazy Ex Girlfriend MBTI?



## simonetorn (Nov 11, 2016)

Love this show and haven't seen a thread yet on all the character types. These are my guesses (I'm somewhat new-spontaneously to typing people so go easy on me)
Rebecca- ENFP (Does things spontaneously based on emotion/impulsive)
Josh- ISFP
Greg- ISTJ
Paula- ENFJ?
Heather- INTP?
White Josh- ISTP
Velencia- ISFP

What do you think? Give detail!


----------



## maihxo (Dec 19, 2015)

Greg- ISFJ? Rebecca- ESFP? I would say she's ESFP because she is so hooked on the idea of being with him and focusing on the present she is stuck there, whereas I think if she was ENFP her Ne would mean she could think of so many other possibilities that she would get over it a lot quicker and move on, its not healthy for her to be doing what she's doing when you think of the whole idea but its kind of what I imagine a typical ESFP to go off track and do just because of her feelings. I'm an ESFP and I can get over things quickly if I've been hurt but moving on from it is difficult unless I don't pre occupy myself and give me a moment when I have chance to ponder on it and no doubt I will make a silly in the moment decision based on my feelings. Thankfully I have an ENFP sister and her Ne has rubbed off on me greatly. Greg, I would say ISFJ because he has his way of doing things the shoulds and shouldn'ts and is kind of sensitive but he cares a lot and adapts more for those he cares about, and just from my experiences of an ISFJ and ISTJ I would say he's more ISFJ. I dont think Velencia is ISFP, She could be more INFP as she seems quite self focused but I'm not sure about that, maybe ENTJ? She is quite manipulative, she knows each persons place and role in her life and initiates and takes control.
I am not sure, these are just ideas  I've only watched a couple of episodes.


----------

